# Breakdown of cars painted a certain color.



## JEFF K 66300 (Jun 11, 2021)

There are other sources for other cars that detail just how many cars were painted a certain color. I am trying to find a source like that for 1964 GTO'S. If anyone knows the source, thank you in advance for providing it. If anyone knows how many (J-Code) Pinehurst green cars there were that would be appreciated also. I am looking for a solid '64 GTO Hardtop in Pinehurst Green. Preferably an automatic. The car can be a color change FroM Pinehurst Green. It does NoT have to be a numbers matching car but period correct. Thank You!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pontiac never kept those type of records. And if they ever did, they're in the trash dump of history. Which is where the PHS invoice documents were headed when rescued.


----------



## JEFF K 66300 (Jun 11, 2021)

O52 said:


> Pontiac never kept those type of records. And if they ever did, they're in the trash dump of history. Which is where the PHS invoice documents were headed when rescued.


Thank you Ed. I wish there was something available. Back to rock turning. J


----------

